# Scrambled Song Titles Contest!



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Unscramble the song titles contest. I will post a scrambled classic rock song title, and you guess what it is and tell me who recorded it. The one that gets the most out of 50 will win a bonus. Can you do it?

*Name This Title​*
*'LHLOW OPTS HET NRIA*​


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

Who'll Stop the Rain


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Who'll Stop the Rain



Who recorded it Mr. Clean?


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Who'll Stop the Rain
> ...



Sorry Clean... Can't help myself!

Creedence Clearwater revival................

Blues
*
GREAT THREAD STASH!!!!*


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 9, 2011)

*i nawt ot dloh royu dhan*

*
mi os mleoseno i dulco ryc*

*
lal gonal teh chawtreotw*


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> *i nawt ot dloh royu dhan*
> 
> *
> mi os mleoseno i dulco ryc*
> ...



I Want to Hold Your Hand

I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry

All Along the Watchtower


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



St. Blues is our winner! Congrats Blues.

Get ready for the next and good luck.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > *i nawt ot dloh royu dhan*
> ...


______________________________

Beatles

Elvis

Hendrix

Blues


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stash, You BIG Douche!! This is awesome.............

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title*​
*ECLFPEU SEAY IGEFELN​*


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title*​
> *ECLFPEU SEAY IGEFELN​*




Peaceful Easy feeling - The Eagles


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title*​
> ...



Mr. Clean, Cleans House!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title*​
> ...



We have winner! Wtg Mr. Clean.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title*​
> *ECLFPEU SEAY IGEFELN​*



If that is supposed to be "Peaceful Easy Feeling" by the Eagles, I think you forgot an "A".

Immie


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

*eirpd dan oyj

hnwe hte lvye sekrab

nsuhsnei fo oruy eovl*


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



Piece of cake.  Give me something hard.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title*​
> ...



Immie sum a dat!

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*name the title​*
*otnd tle eht uns og nodw no em​*


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



DOH! Sorry!


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Go down Summer street, take a left on spring.. Look for the girl with the short skirt.

Blues


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *name the title​*
> *otnd tle eht uns og nodw no em​*



Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Elton John


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *name the title​*
> *otnd tle eht uns og nodw no em​*



Don't let the sun go down on me.

Elton John

Blues


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *name the title​*
> ...



You prick!


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...





You're forgiven

Immie


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

See post 15


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *name the title​*
> ...



Woohoo!! Clean is on a roll WTG!


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



Oh yea, Hey clean... do post #15?


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



Yeah, all those years of playing the Jumble are finally paying off.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > St.Blues said:
> ...



Thank you.........................................................


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 9, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> *eirpd dan oyj
> 
> hnwe hte lvye sekrab
> 
> nsuhsnei fo oruy eovl*



Pride and Joy

When the Levy Breaks

Sunshine of your love

I could look up the artists, but I'll let someone else do that for me. 

Immie


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Your no jumbliar.......... You a good Doobie Brother!


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Number 15 comon now......... Can you do it?


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​**ANMCONIN LGRI​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



Stash can you do # 15 ?


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

*ni a agdad ad idva*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​**ANMCONIN LGRI​*



American girl - Tom Petty


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> *ni a agdad ad idva*



In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron ButterFly


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​**ANMCONIN LGRI​*
> ...



OOPS! Wrong.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Immanuel said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > *eirpd dan oyj
> ...



So far so good!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> *eirpd dan oyj
> 
> hnwe hte lvye sekrab
> 
> nsuhsnei fo oruy eovl*



Pride and joy/ Stevie Ray Vaughn
When The levy Breaks/ ZEP
Sunshine Of Your Love/ Cream


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > St.Blues said:
> ...



Wrong again!


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



It's Cinammon Girl by Neil Young


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > St.Blues said:
> ...



That's correct.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > St.Blues said:
> ...



Yahhhyyyyayyya!!!!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​*
*PGIWPINH STPO​*
Edited to give a clue to this one:

Clue: Southern Rock Song


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​*
> *PGIWPINH STPO​*
> Edited to give a clue to this one:
> 
> Clue: Southern Rock Song



Whipping Post - Allman brothers


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​*
> ...



That's it my man. WTG!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​**
AHCPE LSAUGNSSES​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



Didn't need the clue... Thanks..


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheap Sunglasses

ZZTop.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​**
> AHCPE LSAUGNSSES​*



ZZ Top - Cheap Sunglasses 

Blues


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

tanc eb esiftasd


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't Be Satisfied Muddy Waters


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

nignrnu on tafhi


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

A guitar celeb wrote it and also sang it.

Oh, I've given it away. Now they know it's not just an instrumental...


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

Running on Faith-Eric Clapton


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah! Steelplate!!!


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

hte mitolocono


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Little Eva, _The Locomotion_


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

cotodr ym ysee


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Doctor My Eyes, Jackson Browne


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Cheap Sunglasses
> 
> ZZTop.



You got it. One of my fav Texas bands.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

nay day won


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

any day now-Chuck Jackson


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​*
*ETESW YBBA EJMSA*​


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

I llahs eb leradsee


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

Sweet baby James- James Taylor


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> Sweet baby James- James Taylor




Good call.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> I llahs eb leradsee



I shall be released. But this song has been covered alot so I don't know the original artist.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > I llahs eb leradsee
> ...



dylan. That was a tough one to name the artist on.. you got it.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The  Title​*
*NSEIH NO UYO ZCYAR DOAMNI​*


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys are good.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

_Shine on You Crazy Diamond_ Pink Floyd


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> You guys are good.



I am a working musician... Not full time, but have a lot of fun playing out.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> _Shine on You Crazy Diamond_ Pink Floyd



That's it. WooT! I love the Floyd.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

phealoi


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

_Ophelia_, Natalie Merchant


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​**APPBERKCA TRWRIE​*


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​*
> *APPBERKCA TRWRIE​*


Paperback Writer The Beatles


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> _Ophelia_, Natalie Merchant



I'll give it to ya... I was thinking about "The Band". Not sure if it's the same song... I'll post a link to the one I'm thinking of

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpO4lji8lR0]&#x202a;The Band-ophelia&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

And you oughta hear that on the panflute!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​*
> ...



Great! Good going. That was a bit harder


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​**LWO RSPKA FO GIHH EEEDLH YBSO*​


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > _Ophelia_, Natalie Merchant
> ...


They're way good.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



That one rocks. I have it on a panflute cd somewhere around here. I'm a lowkey music person, but love the Beatles. (who doesn't?)


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Low spark of High-Heeled Boys by Traffic


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Low spark of High-Heeled Boys by Traffic



WoW! WTG! Thought that one would stump a few.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

Low spark of high heeled boys-traffic


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

damn.... missed it by (that) much


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

yedvyear oeelpp


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​**YMBLNEAEEL​*
Edited this one to an an E. Sorry bout that


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> yedvyear oeelpp



Everyday People - Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Everyday People - sly and the family stone.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

You got me... I have no clue.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​*
> *YMBLNEAEEL​*


Maybelene by Chuck Berry


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​*
> ...



Doh! You Got It.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​*
*RITLELAVIGAMAR*​
Good luck with this one ya'll


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

weste merads ear edam fo hist


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

Becki... Sweet Dreams are made of this- Eurythmics

Stash... still working on it.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> weste merads ear edam fo hist



Sweet dreams are made of shit. Can't tell ya by who.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

margaritaville- Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL! How wrong can a man get. DOH!


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

made of shit...  I love it!!! lol


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> margaritaville- Jimmy Buffet



You Got it my man. WTG!


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

den fo hte nlie


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​*
*FRSFUATGETE YTCI​*


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​*
> 
> *RITLELAVIGAMAR*​
> Good luck with this one ya'll



Is this two words?


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> den fo hte nlie



End Of The Line. Don't know the artist though


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

Suffragette City- David Bowie


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​*
> ...



One Word


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

traveling wilburys.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Sweet Dreams was by the Euphonics. (sp?)


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

Steelplate said:


> margaritaville- Jimmy Buffet



Didn't see this answer. You are right.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> I think Sweet Dreams was by the Euphonics. (sp?)



Eurythmics


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...


Is it in a foreign language?


----------



## jillian (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> I think Sweet Dreams was by the Euphonics. (sp?)



Sweet Dreams was by Eurythmics.


----------



## Steelplate (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> I think Sweet Dreams was by the Euphonics. (sp?)



Naw... it was the Eurythmics... with Annie Lennox. Remember it from the early days of MTV.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

*Name The Title​**ERDEANGE​*


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



The answer was Margaritaville. Steeleplate got it awhile ago


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Margaritaville Oh, good going, Steelplate. Way over my head.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 9, 2011)

Just got an invite to dinner. Have a great evening, all.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Just got an invite to dinner. Have a great evening, all.



Have fun and thanks for playing


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 9, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​**ERDEANGE​*



Renegade - Styx

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 10, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​**ERDEANGE​*
> ...



And Blues nails it right on the head.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 10, 2011)

*Name The Title​*
*UTO NO TEH KWEDENE​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 10, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​*
> *UTO NO TEH KWEDENE​*



Out on the Weekend - Neil Young

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 10, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​*
> ...



That's It. WooT!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 10, 2011)

*Name The Title*​
*LEEPYCS​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 12, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title*​
> *LEEPYCS​*




I need a hint...


----------



## Stashman (Aug 12, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title*​
> ...



*This song is from an album that was on the charts for 1973 to 1988.*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 12, 2011)

Stashman said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



"Eclipse" Pink Floyd.

"Eclipse" is not spelled with a y... rather an I..........

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 12, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > St.Blues said:
> ...



Doh! My bad man. It's hard to spell something scrambled even when looking at it spelled right. My clue to you must of been to easy.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 12, 2011)

*Name The Title​*
*L'RNORCLOK HHCEOIO OKO​*
Try this one.


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

Stashman said:


> St.Blues said:
> 
> 
> > Stashman said:
> ...



It was obvious to me once I realized the y was an I. I'm a Gilmour nut!


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *Name The Title​*
> *L'RNORCLOK HHCEOIO OKO​*
> Try this one.



Rock N' Roll Hoochie Koo - Rick Derenger

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *Name The Title​*
> ...




Damn! I thought this one would of been tough.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

*-Name The Title-​*
*HNABMIEO DHYOPASR​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *-Name The Title-​*
> *HNABMIEO DHYOPASR​*



Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen



Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

st.blues said:


> stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *-name the title-​*
> ...



*doh!​*


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

*-name the title-​*
*narwyau iarnt​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

Stashman said:


> *-name the title-​*
> *narwyau iarnt​*



Soul Asylum - Runaway Train 

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Stashman said:
> 
> 
> > *-name the title-​*
> ...



Right again! But I'll stump ya with the next one.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

*-Name The Title-​*
*MAASBAHL​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 13, 2011)

Tough one... Let  me think about it for a little while.

Blues


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 13, 2011)

Shalabam - with Vazhimaarumaa - Achaneyanenikkishtam

  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPKZK8G53Kc&feature=player_detailpage]Shalabam - YouTube[/ame]  ​


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Shalabam - with Vazhimaarumaa - Achaneyanenikkishtam
> 
> Shalabam - YouTube ​



Close but no cigar.

This is a tough one


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 13, 2011)

Shambala - Three Dog Night.


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Shambala - Three Dog Night.




That's it!


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 13, 2011)

huff, puff, huff, puff!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 13, 2011)

*-Name The Title-​*
*RACRDUBAA​*


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 14, 2011)

Barracuda - Heart

Blues


----------



## Stashman (Aug 14, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Barracuda - Heart
> 
> Blues



WTG!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 14, 2011)

*-Name The Title-​*
*TUMKNDAA​*


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 19, 2011)

The only thing near that I could find was something called "Takadum" by Me, Myself, and I, which required omitting the "N". Soooo, I can't solve it, Stashman. Can anyone else?


----------



## Stashman (Aug 14, 2013)

*Katmandu

Bob Seger*

This is an old thread I created, but noticed this one was unanswered and just couldn't leave it alone. LOL!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 14, 2013)

*-Name this classic rock song title-

valengi no a ljteenap​*


----------

